# ***UPDATED W/Pics*** I hope you are all happy now!!!!!



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I do not take messing with my wife lightly at all!!!!!! I get a call from here that there was a carpet bombing at my house today!!!!! I do not know who all sent them but she said there is about 10-12 of them that hit!!!! She now only has one leg and is missing an eye!!!! I will have to change her name to Ilene!!!! I will have to find out who did this and take appropriate action!!!! If you are one of these persons, BEWARE!!!! You are lucky my baby was sleeping inside when they hit!!!! If anyone knows who was in charge of this please let me know!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HAHAHAHHAHAH!!! niceeeeeee.......


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn John, glad I got to talk to ya last night. Looks like you'll be fortifing the home front for the next couple of days. 
Nice going guys!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

next couple of days!!!! You mean this will happen again???? tomorrow!??


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

:lol: Nice!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

John51277 said:


> next couple of days!!!! You mean this will happen again???? tomorrow!??


I think today was just the first wave on Normandy Beach. :biggrin:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Please tell me you are kidding!!!!!! I dont know if the mail lady will take much more of this!!!!


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

LOL, well done guys


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Just tell the mail lady it's job security and to get a bigger truck. lol

It'll probably subside in a couple of days...or weeks...or ??????


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

All I have to say is Thanks, and when you least expect it.....................Expect it!!!!!!


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

I know you're in FL John, but I swear I felt the ground shake earlier today!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Guess you're gonna have to rearrange your cigars again, eh???

Nice hit!


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

He's most definitely not kidding, hope you have fun man.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Love to see pics of the carnage!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Pics! Pics!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I will post pics once I get home at 8!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sounds like a nice hit!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Hehehehe... and think... mine is still in transit!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Hehehehe... and think... mine is still in transit!!!


This may be the cause for the mistake on USPS for delivery TJ!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe... maybe!


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

Enjoy the spoils of the fallout. Central Command BDA suggests continued cover.


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

You're gonna need a bigger cooler...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I still have not seen this carnage yet. I have to work till 8!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Your mailman hates you.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I was at the Orange County Convention center in Orlando and the news was spreading there...Nice coordinated effort. great hit


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

John51277 said:


> next couple of days!!!! You mean this will happen again???? tomorrow!??


I feel your pain brother, now you know how I felt.:biggrin:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha! Looks like you will need another cooler! I love it!! I love it! I love it!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

you lucky bastard!!!

lol


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Something go Boom?




What goes around, comes around...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Click2Riff said:


> I know you're in FL John, but I swear I felt the ground shake earlier today!


Oops, no that was me. I had burritos last night.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

terrasco said:


> Something go Boom?
> 
> What goes around, comes around...


I should ask you Terrasco!!!!!!

Did it??


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

John51277 said:


> I should ask you Terrasco!!!!!!
> 
> Did it??


I just heard there was an elevated terror warning and that terrorist "chatter" had increased dramatically.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Time to start working on that walk-in humi there John!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Another nice one.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

You might need some help next time you decide to rearrange your humidor...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

John should have been home over 30 minutes ago and still no pics. The fallout must have made him a casualty.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got home to what was left after the mass bombing and I have found some bits and pieces of what was dropped from the jet!! I believe it was 9 bombs!! I will post a group pic im a lil bit!!! Dinner is callin my name. I am taking off tomorrow to keep watch over my new and improved mailbox!!!! Geve me your best shot!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I just want to know who planned this or was it a pure coincidence that all of em hit today??? I think a few were coming at me and I just want to know who to *THANK* if you know what I mean!!!!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

LOL!! Damn now you and her wont see eye to eye no more.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

discdog said:


> Damn John, glad I got to talk to ya last night. Looks like you'll be fortifing the home front for the next couple of days.
> Nice going guys!


And to think we even talked last night and you acted all innocent!!! I see how you are now!!!!! LOL


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Just posted pics on the first page!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool John....I think I see a pic of GOLDBERG in there!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Just posted pics on the first page!!!!


You likey my bomb? I thought you'd like to try out the Serie V's.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

well ya did say you were looking for some Padilla Corojos John, so dont blame me!!....lol....that Firecracker just wanted to come along for the ride...lol


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Cigar Jockey said:


>


Pretty much my same reaction!!!!!


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Oops, no that was me. I had burritos last night.


Oh, I wondered why it also curled my eyebrows.... Nice one John Rider haha.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Rider, did you get this thing started???? I know where you shower!!!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey now... watch yourself there John! 

Don't blame innocent people!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Well i got a bomb from him!!! HE is far from innocent


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Rider, did you get this thing started???? I know where you shower!!!!!


No, I merely take orders from my superiors.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> No, I merely take orders from my superiors.


That's a scary thought if he were to consider someone on here a superior. lol


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> No, I merely take orders from my superiors.


Take me to your leader!!!!!!


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

We subordinates don't drop dime that easy there John.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh I will get even!!!! Mark my words!!!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Well i got a bomb from him!!! HE is far from innocent


It was the other kids, they were all doing it...they made me.

When you are in the mood for something completely weird, try that Gurkha Black Puro. I am hooked on these things. For the first half, you'll be furrowing your brow and thinkin' "What the heck has Rider been smokin'", then the second half, you'll start thinking, "Maybe Rider knows what he is talking about.", And then by the end, you'll be convinced I am some sort of cigar prophet - "Brother John" - you'll say. "He is very wise."


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> It was the other kids, they were all doing it...they made me.
> 
> When you are in the mood for something completely weird, try that Gurkha Black Puro. I am hooked on these things. For the first half, you'll be furrowing your brow and thinkin' "What the heck has Rider been smokin'", then the second half, you'll start thinking, "Maybe Rider knows what he is talking about.", And then by the end, you'll be convinced I am some sort of cigar prophet - "Brother John" - you'll say. "He is very wise."


I want a review of this cigar in a video from you John. Put it on my video contest. Oh and Never, I repeat NEVER do a shower scene with you again. My eyes still hurt!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey John.....let me know what you think of that Firecraker!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Hey John.....let me know what you think of that Firecraker!


Now do i just light the fuse and run???

Oh and thanks for those Padillas, I love em and they don't make em anymore!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice hammering fellas - that is awesome! Enjoy John - there's some great smokes there that I can see... 

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Now do i just light the fuse and run???
> 
> Oh and thanks for those Padillas, I love em and they don't make em anymore!!!!


Glad I can help ya out there!  Yeah..light that fuse and run back in the house! HAHAHAHA


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it true, just pull or pinch the fuse and light er up???


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

John51277 said:


> I want a review of this cigar in a video from you John. Put it on my video contest. Oh and Never, I repeat NEVER do a shower scene with you again. My eyes still hurt!!!


Alright, no shower scenes, but how about Sprockets?

"I am Dieter. Would you like to touch my monkey? Touch him! Touch my monkey!"

"Now is the time on Sprockets when we dance."


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnRider said:


> Alright, no shower scenes, but how about Sprockets?
> 
> "I am Dieter. Would you like to touch my monkey? Touch him! Touch my monkey!"
> 
> "Now is the time on Sprockets when we dance."


You forgot the picture John... "I feel like a little girl" 

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Alright, no shower scenes, but how about Sprockets?
> 
> "I am Dieter. Would you like to touch my monkey? Touch him! Touch my monkey!"
> 
> "Now is the time on Sprockets when we dance."


You are not right in the head bro. Thats what I love about you!!!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

John51277 said:


> You are not right in the head bro. Thats what I love about you!!!!


That's not true! Just ask my therapist!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Is it true, just pull or pinch the fuse and light er up???


I would snip the cap....I dont think twisting the wick until it pops off will leave you enough for a nice draw...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Did your wittle mailboxy get bwoken?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Did your wittle mailboxy get bwoken?


Bwoken, Hell it got BWOWED THE HELL UP!!!!!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> That's not true! Just ask my therapist!


I'll take The Rapists for $200 Alex.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Cry UNCLE!!!


----------

